# Cleaning Hi Top MH, above the Cab !!



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Can anyone please advise how to clean above the cab of a Hi top MH?

I have the relevant cleaning products, but how is a person to reach this area.

I look forward to receiving your tips.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

A brush with an extendable handle from Halfords or any good accessory shop.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

gelathae, yes I have one of those, but it doesn't get all of the flies off, I was thinking more of elbow grease and how to reach that area, to clean it then polish.


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

It can be a bit of a b*g*er.

The only way I have been able to do it is to go up top with a long soft brush. The best stuff to use is some suitable caravan cleaning liquid - this really does work.

If you have a hose long enough then take it up with you. Be careful though. It can get a bit slippy up there. 

In the past I have cleaned the front overcab area first before working over the rest of the roof, and have had to kneel/lie down on the roof. This does stop you getting too wet when things start to become 'enthusiastic'.

The best thing which has happened to our MH in the past year is next door neighbour pruning large lumps of tree branches so that the sap does not fall onto the roof. That helped a lot.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Send your grandson up through the Heki hatch with the mop and bucket and pay him £10 when he's done it
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

get on the top yourself mine withstood my muscular 17stone frame, some tfr and a handbrush was all that was required like new now


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cleaning roof*

TFR (traffic film remover) does the job well, gets all those crusty bugs off be sur to wet the surface first tho and do not wash your van when the suns out.
Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Book into the Bo-peep camp site. They have a washing area with a gantry over top. Charge if memory serves me is a fiver a throw.


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

One foot on step ladder next to door mirror and one bare foot on the black bit between the wipers and away you go, simples 8)


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

That gantry at the Bo Peep site sounds great; wgere is it?
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cleaning roof*



Codfinger said:


> TFR (traffic film remover) does the job well, gets all those crusty bugs off be sur to wet the surface first tho and do not wash your van when the suns out.
> Chris


Standard TFR should not be used on a motorhome. It is highly corrosive and will destroy aluminium and will get into seals etc.

With a ladder from both sides and then the front, you should be able to clean the whole front. Otherwise two ladders and a scaffold board across the bonnet.

Use a good car shampoo, Meguires soft wash is very good and not too expensive, brush it in and let it soak it for a bit, then wash again.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Call it Elf an Safety gorn mad if you like, but whatever you do don't be tempted to go onto the roof

In the event of slippery surface, wind, health issues, insect attack or any number of other situations it would be easy to fall sufficient distance to cause chronic injury or worse

If you're fit enough, get the extending /cranked poles

Better still - I pay £12 to one of the Hand Wash outfits every 2 months and the guys do the top from a gantry

I'd rather have a dirty van than have to deal with the consequences of one instance of misjudgement

O


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hail Otto, and nice to see you still posting.

However your thinking would appear to make my lovely folding rear ladder, chequer plate on roof, and mid-mounted top box as useful as chocolate teapots.

Caution always of course, but only yesterday I was up there giving it its first clean since I bought the van.

I did not however venture further forward on the roof than the top box, as I do worry about the weight further forward - Illogical now I come to think of it, as presumably the roof is of equal strength all over-Oh well.

My van also has roof bars btw-something to grab hold of in event of a slip.

Paul


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Mr Oldenstar  - How the heck are you?

It would seem you've gone up in the world -a Hymer man now - well done

I accept what you're saying about the purpose of ladders and reinforced roof, but I saw a kid fall off the top of a big caravan once - fortunately no serious injuries but very traumatic for him

Anyway; I was made redundant in May  so I'll take the H&S cap off

I just don't have the stamina to clean our van any more so I have to trust the Mr 'Spit & Polish' (ex forces man); not that he got his name from that.
He just spits a lot, and he's Polish - but does a good job

I'll PM you to say Hi

O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I use an extending pole with wash through polish/shampoo from step ladder with a scaffold plank across to another ladder (all clamped together above bonnet.

The top above the cab is very thin and not designed to take weight IMO, the rest of the roof is designed for that but does need care to ensure do not slip. Good non-slip boating shoes best on roof but do ensure they are non-marking too!

Good luck and DO take care - a fall from even 2 - 3 m can CAUSE very serious injuries.

To polish I use an old squeegee mop over which I have tied a cloth pad - this allows me to put polish on and then rub with a reasonable pressure once it is ready. It is not as direct as holding the polishing rag but does seem to produce a good finish.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

mgb said:


> That gantry at the Bo Peep site sounds great; wgere is it?
> Happy wheels
> MGB


www.bo-peep.demon.co.uk

Its near Banbury, Oxfordshire.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

I park front on under the bathroom window and give it a good scrum down from there!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you for all your helpful replies, It looks like I will be strapping 2 step ladders and a scaffold board together.

I have no intention of going on the roof, it would be just my luck to either fall off or through the Heki light.

Once again, Thanks


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

*Washing Overcab/Hightop*

Don't risk straddling ladders - go to Wickes and buy one of their extending poles, a pait pad & holder - c£7 total. - Damp paint pad then spray pad with fenwicks MH cleaner (!0-1 dilution) and rub away at fly spots after first wetting van surface. The paint pad allows you to apply greater pressure than you can with a brush. - brian


----------



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

*Cleaning above the cab*

If its a quick clean then a long handled brush. If its after a spell abroad in summer when there are loads of dead bugs then a good soaking with a hose and the barefoot meander along the windscreen scuttle - the black bit! Doing it barefoot means that you would hurt yourself before you hurt the van.

I also use some 'Performance' motorcycle cleaner I bought from Hein Gerricke. I use it to clean my bike and its gentle enough to use on alloy or titanium or plastic. It seems to dissolve bugs quite well if applied and left for 5 minutes. Mind you I suppose there are other products just as good

However, I do like the idea of sending your son/grandson out on to the roof. Not sure I'd get away with it though!


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Cleaning above the cab*



> However, I do like the idea of sending your son/grandson out on to the roof. Not sure I'd get away with it though!


Should be ok if you tie him on with a good length of string. Kids bounce a lot you know........


----------

